# Forum Errors



## RonGinger (Jul 3, 2014)

The forum software is supposed to remember where you are in a long topic and return you to the last read topic on a new visit. This seems now to work about half the time, others I get sent to the first entry. This is really annoying on some of the very long running topics. 

I am logged in to my account in all cases.

I was also recently in the hospital and laid up for a few weeks ( two new knees). During that time my only way to  read the net was on an iPad. This forum has so many ads its near impossible to find the content. I would never read this forum without my ad blocker on Firefox. I wonder if its all the ads being blocked that make this forum so slow to low?


----------



## Admin (Jul 3, 2014)

What browser and operating system are you using?


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 3, 2014)

I use firefox with adblocker on Win 7


----------



## hitnmiss49 (Jul 3, 2014)

I also use Firefox with Adblock Plus on Win 7 and I am not having any of the problems you mentioned. Don't know what the problem might be.

Lonnie


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 3, 2014)

I guess I should not have complained- now all my history is gone and every time I long in I am taken to #1 of every topic, even if I have previously read every page.


----------



## Admin (Jul 5, 2014)

What do you mean all your history is gone? You understand I have no control of browser history right?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 5, 2014)

I am running windows. It used to be that on this forum, once you had visited a thread and posted in it, then anytime you returned to this thread, it would take you automatically to the latest entry. Now it doesn't. It always takes you to the first page of the thread. Only a minor annoyance, I know, but still an annoyance.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm running Windows and IE and I have had the same issue from time to time. As of last night I'm having it again. I don't change settings or anything, it just randomly occurs.


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Brian and Cogsy are describing exactly what I originally reported here. Now I never get back to my last seen message, I always get to the #1 topic.


----------



## BaronJ (Jul 6, 2014)

RonGinger said:


> Brian and Cogsy are describing exactly what I originally reported here. Now I never get back to my last seen message, I always get to the #1 topic.



I run Firefox and Chrome under Linux !  It's always been like that for me...


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 9, 2014)

This issue is still happening for me, except from the topics on the main forum page itself.

If I hover over the latest link in each section, it shows the link down the bottom as something like 
www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=22658
However, if I hover over any other link, even the latest threads section on the main forum page, the link is like
www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23256

It seems obvious the goto=newpost function controls where you are sent in the thread, be it the beginning, or to where your 'cookie' says you last looked at the thread, or at least towards the end where the new posts are. As users, we can't control the functions in the link so it must be a system error or change in format.


----------



## Admin (Jul 9, 2014)

That is going to help.   I've passed it to the tech.


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey,  it looks like this got fixed. good work, whoever did it. Its a small thing, but it makes the forum so much more pleasant to read.


----------



## Admin (Jul 29, 2014)

Not a problem. Sorry it took a bit. Been in the middle of a ton of stuff.


----------

